# Help with barbering



## Emma Guard (Apr 29, 2012)

Please help I have 2 Rabbits a Dutch called Honey and a Mini lop called Poppy, Poppy is slightly younger and alot smaller than Honey they are roughly 3/3 half months Honey is going to be spayd next month because she's been trying to hump Poppy I was worried yesterday because after the humping incident Poppy chased after Honey and I thought she had Honeys back leg in her mouth but she was munching on her fur. I separated them all night they were in pens next to each other, today they are best of friends again I took them both to the Vet today to start there jabs and Vet said its called barbering but I thought Honey was the dominant one or maybe Poppy was just defending herself, does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes. The best thing to do is to get them both spayed otherwise you are going to have the same problem but the opposite way round. Because of their age it is likely they will only get worse as they get more hormonal.


----------



## Emma Guard (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you Minion as soon as there finished there jabs which will be in 2 weeks thank god.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

As Minion said it will be their hormones kicking in, your vet is wrong btw it won't be barbering it would be a show of dominance.

Rabbits pull others fur to show who is boss


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Excuse me but im having a thick moment!! What is barbering?iv never heard that be used to describe something to do with rabbits.


----------



## Emma Guard (Apr 29, 2012)

It nearly happened again just now the bigger rabbit Honey was humping Poppy's head so Poppy started chaseing her around the room so I got between them but if I house them separately then Poppy tries to escape to be with her friend, should I spray them with water? I normally clap my hands and stamp my feet at them.
Zowie I think barbering is when one of the rabbits pulls the others fur out I'm not to sure but I think with my 2 it's there hormones, if I'm like this with my Rabbits I'm not sure how I'd be if I had teenagers haha.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

zowie said:


> Excuse me but im having a thick moment!! What is barbering?iv never heard that be used to describe something to do with rabbits.


Barbering is when an animal over grooms and constantly pulls their *own* fur out, it can be cause by stress  Single rats or degu's can turn to barbering if left alone.

To the OP for now I would split your rabbits because things will get worse until they are both spayed and then around 6 weeks after the spay you can rebond them on neutral territory.


----------



## Jesse11 (Dec 7, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Barbering is when an animal over grooms and constantly pulls their *own* fur out, it can be cause by stress  Single rats or degu's can turn to barbering if left alone.
> 
> To the OP for now I would split your rabbits because things will get worse until they are both spayed and then around 6 weeks after the spay you can rebond them on neutral territory.


sounds good


----------

